

Bruce Reynolds Dead, Great Train Robber Dies Aged 81 (PICTURES) - kschua
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/02/28/bruce-reynolds-dead-great-train-robber-dies-81_n_2780479.html

======
throwaway420
For a second I thought this was about Burt Reynolds.

